# Oven Baked Tradition Parallel



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Work is going to start stocking this brand and I was wondering what the thoughts were on it. It looks like a pretty decent food and something I'd definately see about adding into the mixture at first glance. 

Nourriture pour chien sans grains | Meilleure nourriture pour chien sans grains | Oven-Baked Tradition


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Work is going to start stocking this brand and I was wondering what the thoughts were on it. It looks like a pretty decent food and something I'd definately see about adding into the mixture at first glance.
> 
> Nourriture pour chien sans grains | Meilleure nourriture pour chien sans grains | Oven-Baked Tradition


id feeed it..but why the ehck do they have whey protein voncentrate in there 0.o
and flaxseed is bad...but i guess it can;t be perfect


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Work is going to start stocking this brand and I was wondering what the thoughts were on it. It looks like a pretty decent food and something I'd definately see about adding into the mixture at first glance.
> 
> Nourriture pour chien sans grains | Meilleure nourriture pour chien sans grains | Oven-Baked Tradition


I dont really like the look of it. Mostly for the fact that their only g-f includes chicken, and when feeding kr...kibble, I couldnt feed any w/ chicken because of allergies.



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> id feeed it..but why the ehck do they have whey protein voncentrate in there 0.o
> and flaxseed is bad...but * i guess it can;t be perfect*


It CAN be.....just that doesnt come in processed form!:wink: :thumb:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Just when I think I've heard of most of the dry foods on the market, someone mentions a new one to me. 

I'm pretty intrigued by this one. I really like that they use *pumpkin puree* as the binder - a lot better than potatoes. Pumpkin is somewhat of a dark horse of super foods with a lot of nutritional value. The whey protein is a little odd and of course the blueberry and apple inclusions are primarily for marketing purposes.

But overall, it looks pretty good and I would think it should sell well. I'm sure if it were available here I would try it at some point.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

It looked interesting, I was really interested in the pumpkin as a binder instead of the usual. Something I'm for sure interested in trying considering TOTW is now out of the rotation leaving me with Orijen 6 Fish and Go! Endurance. We'll be carrying Acana too though so option there as well I suppose. Kind of a bummer that it only comes in chicken though like you said Scarlett for those that can't feed chicken based kibble.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it looks great, I really like the idea of pumpkin as the binder.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what's wrong with totw


Little Brown Jug said:


> It looked interesting, I was really interested in the pumpkin as a binder instead of the usual. Something I'm for sure interested in trying considering TOTW is now out of the rotation leaving me with Orijen 6 Fish and Go! Endurance. We'll be carrying Acana too though so option there as well I suppose. Kind of a bummer that it only comes in chicken though like you said Scarlett for those that can't feed chicken based kibble.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The boys aren't doing well on it anymore like they used to. The last two bags (Wetlands and High Prairie) their coats were just digusting, super greasy and shedding way more then usual. So I've just decided to not feed it anymore.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> id feeed it..but why the ehck do they have whey protein voncentrate in there 0.o
> and flaxseed is bad...but i guess it can;t be perfect


Ok... I'm not trying to be condescending or mean, but PLEASE check the spelling on your posts before you put them up. They are becoming unintelligible.


----------

